# New Alternate Jersey



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Joel Freeland. 

Nice jersey.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Really hope those half armholes don't become a thing.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Minus the afformentioned half arm hole thing, I like 'em.


----------

